# La Roma



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Secondo voi la Roma di Zeman dove può arrivare quest'anno?


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

secondo può vincere tutto come anche non vincere niente......

Adoro Zeman.....non adoro la riomma......


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

Spero più lontano possibile. 

La Roma di stasera è l'esempio più alto di calcio che abbiamo visto in Italia dopo l'Inter del triplete.


----------



## Z A Z A' (2 Settembre 2012)

Difesa troppo scarsa per competere per lo Scudo,penso che arriveranno in Champions.


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Possono fare bene, anche se è ancora troppo presto per dire qualcosa in più, per ora sembra stiano crescendo di volta in volta.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Settembre 2012)

Non ho visto la partita di stasera,però settimana scorsa contro il Catania non è stato nulla di che.
Suppongo che invece questa sera abbia tirato fuori gli attributi.


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

bella squadra, per me possono lottare per lo scudetto. tachtsidis e florenzi davvero due bei giocatori, sapevo che erano bravi avendoli visti spesso in b, ma non credevo li avrebbe lanciati così presto. tachtsidis avrebbe fatto davvero al caso nostro, con tutti gli affari che facciamo col genoa quelli buoni li lasciamo agli altri (destro è un altro, anche se stasera non ha fatto un granchè, come esterno non credo che renda molto)


----------



## hiei87 (2 Settembre 2012)

Lo scudo è già assegnato. Se la può giocare col Napoli per il 2° posto...
Io personalmente la sto tifando come un ultras...comunque vada, quest anno ci darà delle soddisfazioni, se non altro in senso estetico per la bellezza del suo gioco.
Purtroppo, oltre ad una discontinuità che è caratteristica di squadre di questo tipo, mi aspetto anche un accanimento arbitrale contro di loro, già evidente in queste prime due giornate....
P.S. è impossibile ormai, ma Zeman al Milan, con una squadra costruita su misura per lui, mi farebbe godere anche se non si vincesse niente....


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2012)

è una squadra che potrà far divertire (e tanto) ma non vincerà nulla. Comunque, Zeman lo conosciamo. A livello di schemi offensivi è forse il numero 1 al mondo. Anche se questa Roma è sì zemaniana, ma diversa da quella di 13 anni fa


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo scudo è già assegnato. Se la può giocare col Napoli per il 2° posto...
> Io personalmente la sto tifando come un ultras...comunque vada, quest anno ci darà delle soddisfazioni, se non altro in senso estetico per la bellezza del suo gioco.
> Purtroppo, oltre ad una discontinuità che è caratteristica di squadre di questo tipo, mi aspetto anche un accanimento arbitrale contro di loro, già evidente in queste prime due giornate....
> P.S. è impossibile ormai, ma Zeman al Milan, con una squadra costruita su misura per lui, mi farebbe godere anche se non si vincesse niente....



...anche a me piacerebbe vedere, un giorno, Zeman da noi.


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo scudo è già assegnato. Se la può giocare col Napoli per il 2° posto...
> ....



/OT

gran firma hiei87

/fine OT


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Lo scudo è già assegnato. Se la può giocare col Napoli per il 2° posto...
> Io personalmente la sto tifando come un ultras...comunque vada, quest anno ci darà delle soddisfazioni, se non altro in senso estetico per la bellezza del suo gioco.
> Purtroppo, oltre ad una discontinuità che è caratteristica di squadre di questo tipo, mi aspetto anche un accanimento arbitrale contro di loro, già evidente in queste prime due giornate....
> *P.S. è impossibile ormai, ma Zeman al Milan, con una squadra costruita su misura per lui, mi farebbe godere anche se non si vincesse niente*....



Ma magari! Almeno uno si diverte nel guardare le partite! Ad oggi guardando le nostre partite vedi solo qualche fiammata ogni tanto.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Spero più lontano possibile.
> 
> La Roma di stasera è l'esempio più alto di calcio che abbiamo visto in Italia dopo l'Inter del triplete.



il parallelismo fa davvero ribrezzo.....

l' inter di moufrigno non è niente a livello stilistico con la riomma attuale zemaniana!!


----------



## hiei87 (2 Settembre 2012)

alexandre ha scritto:


> /OT
> 
> gran firma hiei87
> 
> /fine OT


Grande! Allora con [MENTION=71]blunotturno[/MENTION] siamo 3 fan dei Painters sul forum...non l'avrei detto!
Riguardo Zeman, in quanto simbolo di un calcio pulito e divertente, sarebbe davvero un onore averlo al Milan. Poi se la nostra dimensione deve essere questa, almeno ci si divertirebbe e avremmo uno stimolo in più per vedere le partite...


----------



## iceman. (2 Settembre 2012)

Non vinceranno niente...pero' giocano bene.
A) Di sicuro arriveranno davanti a noi
B)Le azioni che ho visto fare alla roma stasera le ho viste fare al milan in 5-6 partite.


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> il parallelismo fa davvero ribrezzo.....
> 
> l' inter di moufrigno non è niente a livello stilistico con la riomma attuale zemaniana!!



Ti quoto in pieno.
Quella parlavo a livello di organizzazione


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Non vinceranno niente...pero' giocano bene.
> A) Di sicuro arriveranno davanti a noi
> B)Le azioni che ho visto fare alla roma stasera le ho viste fare al milan in 5-6 partite.



Ice, è troppo presto per essere così sicuri.


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Ti quoto in pieno.
> Quella parlavo a livello di organizzazione



bella The P, bella grande come va?

scusa dell irruenza del quoto risposta, ma io sono uno di quelli che l inter di moufrigno fosse solo l espressione di una squadra che in Italia aveva un gran **** e forse un aiutino generale


----------



## Jino (2 Settembre 2012)

Mah, tutti questi giocatori arrivati nel campionato italiano sono tutti da valutare ancora.


----------



## alexandre (2 Settembre 2012)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Grande! Allora con [MENTION=71]blunotturno[/MENTION] siamo 3 fan dei Painters sul forum...non l'avrei detto!



mi fa piacere, un gruppo così poco noto ma fenomenale. ogni tanto torno ad ascoltarli, è una necessità

le difese sono state raccapriccianti nel complesso, ma la roma in castan pare aver trovato un buon giocatore, forte nel gioco aereo e abbastanza veloce. mi piace molto che giochino a 1-2 tocchi e muovendosi senza palla negli spazi, anche destro senza brillare e fuori ruolo ha fatto la sua parte, nella prossima partita senza osvaldo tornerà al centro dell'attacco. florenzi nel giro di un paio d'anni arriverà in nazionale, lamela invece passerà 2 brutte settimane. piris boh, sarebbe stato meglio se avessero tenuto crescenzi


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> il parallelismo fa davvero ribrezzo.....
> 
> l' inter di moufrigno non è niente a livello stilistico con la riomma attuale zemaniana!!



C'era anche un certo Milan di Arrigo Sacchi...Quello di Capello.
C'è stato il grande Torino... dai, adesso, va bene tutto ma mettere l'Inter di Mou come esempio di più alto livello di calcio mai visto in Italia significa aver perso il lume della ragione.


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

runner ha scritto:


> bella The P, bella grande come va?
> 
> scusa dell irruenza del quoto risposta, ma io sono uno di quelli che l inter di moufrigno fosse solo l espressione di una squadra che in Italia aveva un gran **** e forse un aiutino generale



Bella runner...

traqnuillo anche a me l'Inter di Mourinho faceva ribrezzo, però tocca essere sportivo 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> C'era anche un certo Milan di Arrigo Sacchi...Quello di Capello.
> C'è stato il grande Torino... dai, adesso, va bene tutto ma mettere l'Inter di Mou come esempio di più alto livello di calcio mai visto in Italia significa aver perso il lume della ragione.



mmm mi sa che non hai capito il senso... dicevo a livello cronologico. 

Altrimenti ti sei dimenticato anche il Milan di Ancelotti


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

Vero, dimeticavo il milan di ancelotti.
In che senso intendevi a livello cronologico??


----------



## kYMERA (2 Settembre 2012)

Io amo la Roma di Zeman. Spero vincano il campionato, questo allenatore se lo merita tantissimo. E' l'unico che ha portato realmente il bel gioco in questo paese in cui gli scarpari sono all'ordine del giorno. Mi auguro vinca lo scudetto, io tifo per lui.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Io amo la Roma di Zeman. Spero vincano il campionato, questo allenatore se lo merita tantissimo. E' l'unico che ha portato realmente il bel gioco in questo paese in cui gli scarpari sono all'ordine del giorno. Mi auguro vinca lo scudetto, io tifo per lui.



...sempre meglio lui che Conte.....


----------



## er piscio de gatto (2 Settembre 2012)

Sono bellissimi da vedere, ma non penso possano competere con la Juve che è li da sola davanti senza veri avversari


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Sono bellissimi da vedere, ma non penso possano competere con la Juve che è li da sola davanti senza veri avversari



...ci siamo noi....


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Vero, dimeticavo il milan di ancelotti.
> In che senso intendevi a livello cronologico??


L'ho presa come punto di partenza, per dire negli ultimi 3 anni...


----------



## Darren Marshall (2 Settembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ci siamo noi....


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

Tenete conto che la Roma ha una squadretta, giovane e incompleta.

La difesa è pietosa. Oggi hanno giocato con un gap pazzesco in difesa sulla fascia destra ad esempio.


----------



## James Watson (2 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> L'ho presa come punto di partenza, per dire negli ultimi 3 anni...



Cioè, fammi capire bene, intendi il più alto livello di calcio in Italia negli ultimi tre anni?


----------



## The P (2 Settembre 2012)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Cioè, fammi capire bene, intendi il più alto livello di calcio in Italia negli ultimi tre anni?



Sisi a livello di gioco.

Già la Juve di Conte, che tanto è stata osannata, non ha mai raggiunto certi livelli.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


>



Darren come puoi dubitare di Galliani?


----------



## Cm Punk (2 Settembre 2012)

Mi sono divertito davvero oggi e la Roma gioca davvero un bel calcio 
Però vado contro corrente, credo che non combinerà nulla quest'anno,non penso che arriverà manco in zona champions.


----------



## Superdinho80 (2 Settembre 2012)

grandissima partita oggi certo che con la difesa dell'inter e soprattutto con il loro centrocampo che non fa filtro tutto diventa più facile


----------



## runner (2 Settembre 2012)

comunque penso che l inter di moufrigno abbia vinto in europa difendendosi e grazie alla fortuna e in Italia c' era il regime inter.......dovevano vincere a tutti i costi visti gli investimenti fatti in passato!!


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

Oggi la Roma teneva in panchina Pjanic per far giocare due primavera. Dico ve ne rendete conto vero?


----------



## blunotturno (3 Settembre 2012)

Io li ho visti stasera e sono impressionanti, il 2 a 1 è Barcellona.



hiei87 ha scritto:


> Grande! Allora con [MENTION=71]blunotturno[/MENTION] siamo 3 fan dei Painters sul forum...non l'avrei detto!
> Riguardo Zeman, in quanto simbolo di un calcio pulito e divertente, sarebbe davvero un onore averlo al Milan. Poi se la nostra dimensione deve essere questa, almeno ci si divertirebbe e avremmo uno stimolo in più per vedere le partite...



Creiamo un fan club in musica diomiononcicredo.


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Non è ancora molto affidabile come squadra, ma secondo me farà un gran campionato, sono contento per la lezione che hanno dato alle *****.


----------



## Superdinho80 (3 Settembre 2012)

non sempre incontreranno l'inter che concede dietro tantissimi spazi, voglio vederla quando affronterà squadre chiuse in difesa che ripartono in contropiede allora li sarà molto più difficile per lei, se riesce a vincere anche queste partite sarebbe da scudetto e mi sbilancio anche superiore alla juve


----------



## pennyhill (3 Settembre 2012)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Oggi la Roma teneva in panchina Pjanic per far giocare due primavera. Dico ve ne rendete conto vero?



Chi erano questi primavera?


----------



## danyaj87 (3 Settembre 2012)

No ma di quel pollo di lapera ne parliamo un pato che non si infortunia


----------



## Solo (3 Settembre 2012)

Credo non vinceranno nulla, però ci faranno divertire.


----------



## kYMERA (3 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Chi erano questi primavera?



Florenzi e un altro con la P di cui non ricordo il nome.


----------



## alexandre (3 Settembre 2012)

tachtsidis (panagiotis) è giovane, comunque non è un loro primavera. il nostro presidente preziosi gliel'ha venduto, pensavo che almeno un anno lo tenesse visto che la scorsa stagione a verona aveva fatto molto bene e il centrocampo del genoa molto male. inoltre gioca proprio nella posizione in cui noi abbiamo grosse difficoltà, che speriamo de jong ci aiuti a risolvere


----------



## juventino (3 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente la vittoria di ieri non mi ha stupito più di tanto. I punti li perderanno contro le piccole, come è tipico delle squadre di Zeman, vedrete. Questo non toglie che hanno sicuramente il miglior gioco della Serie A. Complimenti al boemo, che ha avuto la saggezza di andare in una piazza che rappresenta la sua dimensione.


----------



## prebozzio (3 Settembre 2012)

Sarà una squadra divertente, di cui tutti ci innamoreremo e saremo un po' tifosi, i giocatori miglioreranno e avranno forse la loro migliro stagione. Ma non vincerà sicuramente il campionato, la vedo dietro Juve e Napoli.


----------



## James Watson (3 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Sisi a livello di gioco.
> 
> Già la Juve di Conte, che tanto è stata osannata, non ha mai raggiunto certi livelli.



Mah, senza dubbio a livello di concretezza l'inter di mofrigno era una spanna sopra rispetto algli altri.
Quanto al discorso "bel gioco" inteso come gioco "esteticamente apprezzabile" secondo me ci sono state squadre che hanno espresso un calcio migliore, penso ad esempio all'udinese nell'anno di Di Natale-Sanchez o anche alla stessa Roma quando si scontrava con l'inter per lo scudetto. Certo, il bello del calcio è che ognuno lo vede a modo suo..


----------



## ReyMilan (3 Settembre 2012)

In campionato secondo me non faranno tanta strada, un posto in Europa League secondo me


----------



## Prinz (3 Settembre 2012)

The P ha scritto:


> Spero più lontano possibile.
> 
> La Roma di stasera è l'esempio più alto di calcio che abbiamo visto in Italia dopo l'Inter del triplete.



No, vabbé l'inter del triplete era una squadra difensivamente fortissima, solida e vincente, ma non era certo un rimarchevole esempio di bel gioco. Metterla a paragone con una squadra di Zeman, che fa davvero calcio spettacolo a prescindere dal risultato, non ha molto senso IMO.


----------



## BB7 (3 Settembre 2012)

Fa bene a tenere in panca Pjaniç... già l'anno scorso ha fatto pena ma c'era sempre chi diceva "no ma è forte".


----------



## GioNF (3 Settembre 2012)

Florenzi intervistato nel dopo partita:
"In questo ruolo ti tocca correre tanto"
risposta: "Ed è nulla rispetto a quello che ci pagano, c'è gente che fa molto più lavoro per molto meno".

 


Comunque Zeman profeta e squadra pirotecnica, sono la grande speranza di questo campionato. E del prossimo.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Florenzi intervistato nel dopo partita:
> "In questo ruolo ti tocca correre tanto"
> risposta: "E non è nulla rispetto a quello che ci pagano, c'è gente che fa molto più lavoro per molto meno".
> 
> ...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Florenzi intervistato nel dopo partita:
> "In questo ruolo ti tocca correre tanto"
> risposta: "Ed è nulla rispetto a quello che ci pagano, c'è gente che fa molto più lavoro per molto meno".
> 
> ...



Finalmente un calciatore consapevole.


----------



## Lollo7zar (3 Settembre 2012)

a parte che florenzi è un grandissimo giocatore e già l'avevo capito nello scorso campionato al crotone, questa ancora non è la roma di zeman, se non delude sarà molto altro


----------



## Darren Marshall (3 Settembre 2012)

GioNF ha scritto:


> Florenzi intervistato nel dopo partita:
> "In questo ruolo ti tocca correre tanto"
> risposta: "Ed è nulla rispetto a quello che ci pagano, c'è gente che fa molto più lavoro per molto meno".
> 
> ...



Grande Florenzi


----------



## Fabry_cekko (3 Settembre 2012)

bravo Florenzi, diventa un Campione

cmq già l'avevo detto se non vinciamo noi, tifo per loro per lo scudetto


----------



## The P (3 Settembre 2012)

Prinz ha scritto:


> No, vabbé l'inter del triplete era una squadra difensivamente fortissima, solida e vincente, ma non era certo un rimarchevole esempio di bel gioco. Metterla a paragone con una squadra di Zeman, che fa davvero calcio spettacolo a prescindere dal risultato, non ha molto senso IMO.



Ho già scritto prima che mi riferivo all'organizzazione.
L'inter del triplete era fortissima a livello di fase difensiva, che partiva dall'attacco.
Questa Roma è pazzesca in fase offensiva. 
[MENTION=165]James Watson[/MENTION] ieri ho osservato bene la partita. Hanno delle soluzioni offensive studiatissime.
Quando attaccano per vie centrali un esterno porta via l'uomo e l'altro fa il taglio e i centrocampisti vanno a supporto.
Quando attaccano per via laterali la punta centrale porta via l'uomo e i centrocampisti si inseriscono.

Il movimento senza palla in fase offensiva poi è qualcosa che non vedevo da molto molto tempo nel campionato italiano.

L'udinese è stato un bell'esempio di organizzazione, ma puntava tutto sulla velocità e sulle ripartenze. 
Qua invece c'è un impronta molto più concreta.
Non vedo l'ora di vedere le altre partite, sopratutto per vedere come si comportano con le squadre chiuse.


----------



## pennyhill (5 Settembre 2012)

Non con continuità (per diverse ragioni) e soprattutto in campionato, ma l’Inter del triplete ha espresso anche del calcio.


----------



## Heisenberg (5 Settembre 2012)

Bravo Florenzi. Altro che rifarsi le ciglia e fare interviste a max.


----------



## DexMorgan (5 Settembre 2012)

Son forti, c'è poco da dire. Se Zeman li sceglie i giocatori giovani c'è un motivo, son tutti bravi, magari non vinceranno nulla, ma a livello di gioco dan piste a tutti [anche se parlo dopo due giornate, oramai Zeman lo conosciamo, le sue squadre giocano TUTTE un gran calcio]


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2012)

Pazzo90 ha scritto:


> Son forti, c'è poco da dire. Se Zeman li sceglie i giocatori giovani c'è un motivo, son tutti bravi, magari non vinceranno nulla, ma a livello di gioco dan piste a tutti [anche se parlo dopo due giornate, oramai Zeman lo conosciamo, le sue squadre giocano TUTTE un gran calcio]



poi quando hai in squadra un giocatore come Totti diventa tutto più semplice...


----------



## styve (5 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sarà una squadra divertente, di cui tutti ci innamoreremo e saremo un po' tifosi, i giocatori miglioreranno e avranno forse la loro migliro stagione. Ma non vincerà sicuramente il campionato, la vedo dietro Juve e Napoli.



ma infatti noi romanisti speriamo di lottare per i primi 4 posti, lo scuod è ancora troppo presto per noi....ma almeno il 4arto posto spero di si.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> Fa bene a tenere in panca Pjaniç... già l'anno scorso ha fatto pena ma c'era sempre chi diceva "no ma è forte".



pjanic è forte, solo che è un po compassato nel giocare, cioer' verticiza meno di quanto vorrebbe zeman..tachsidis lo fa di piu' questa cosa...ma cmq sia pjanic si gioca psoto cn bradley, e adeso devono stare attenti anche a florenzi..ahahh


----------



## styve (6 Settembre 2012)

ahahah mi scuso per gli errori di ortografia, ma scrivo veloce e mi sbaglio....agagagaaga...


----------



## MaggieCloun (6 Settembre 2012)

a metà stagione calerà, quasi tutte le squadsre di zeman e metà campionato perdono completamente lucidità


----------



## ReyMilan (6 Settembre 2012)

Anche quest'anno Zeman zero tituli


----------



## Super_Lollo (6 Settembre 2012)

zero tituli magari si ma che gioco ragazzi... la partita di domenica è stato uno spettacolo per gli occhi .. massimo 2 tocchi e palle solo in verticale ... gransissimi ...


----------



## styve (7 Settembre 2012)

nn credo nel calo della roma...col pescara nn ha avuto tutto sto calo in serie b, la preparazione zeman la fa sempre uguale, se il pescara nn è calato nemmeno la roma calera'...noi abbamo solo il campionato e la coppa italia quindi dobbiamo cmq resistere....poi dipende quanto puo durare sto famoso calo di cui si parla...vedremo...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (7 Settembre 2012)

ReyMilan ha scritto:


> Anche quest'anno Zeman zero tituli



io preferirei avere zero tituli con zeman piuttosto che continuare ad assistere al non gioco di allegri.Almeno il boemo insegna calcio e fa giocar bene le proprie squadre


----------



## Principe (7 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> io preferirei avere zero tituli con zeman piuttosto che continuare ad assistere al non gioco di allegri.Almeno il boemo insegna calcio e fa giocar bene le proprie squadre



Non ti posso solo quotare vorrei far qlc di piu e' troppo tempo che non mi entusiasmo per il gioco del Milan. Una volta si guardava anche all'estetica del calcio mi meraviglio proprio del presidente che dovrebbe saltar sulla sedia a vedere una squadra che lontana anni luce dal bel calcio vuol dire che proprio il Milan non lo segue piu.... Consideriamo che poi la Roma ha fatto mercato tra acquisti e cessioni da 20 milioni piu o meno e che gli unici campioni sono de rossi e Totti gli altri sono tt giovani


----------



## Gollume (7 Settembre 2012)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> io preferirei avere zero tituli con zeman piuttosto che continuare ad assistere al non gioco di allegri.Almeno il boemo insegna calcio e fa giocar bene le proprie squadre



Mi tocca quotare anche le virgole.
Noi da quando c'è Allegri abbiamo giocato bene 2 mesi, da ottobre a dicembre 2011. Prima e poi il nulla, che puntualmente Ibra mascherava. Qualità a centrocampo 0, solo i soliti fabbri alla Muntari, Ambrosini, Nocerino, Flamini.

Comunque Zeman il meglio lo da a metà stagione. Li faranno 3-4 gol a partita.


----------



## Prinz (7 Settembre 2012)

Allegri è una piaga. Quest'anno non ci sono scuse: l'accentratore del gioco (IBRA) non c'è più, pertanto è suo preciso compito quello di dare un'identità di gioco a questa squadra. E non venite a dirmi del centrocampo perché ci sono squadre di serie B più ORGANIZZATE di noi.


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Settembre 2012)

Però c'é da dire che hanno giocato contro l'inter. Ho visto entrambe le partite, col catania ha sofferto ma quella é un'ottima squadra, con l'inter ha fatto il suo, primo tempo abbastanza equilibrato, dopo il secondo gol l'inter é morta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (16 Settembre 2012)

Continuano a dispensare lezioni di calcio...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Settembre 2012)

La difesa è davvero troppo fragile.Peccato,perchè il primo tempo era stato fantastico.


----------



## Sindaco (16 Settembre 2012)

Zeman è un bravo allenatore, ma pur sempre un allenatore non Gesù Cristo. Ha valorizzato tanti giocatori, che però erano forti.

Chi dovrebbe valorizzare li dentro?


----------



## Heisenberg (16 Settembre 2012)

Si ma se burdisso fa la cavolata insieme a stekelemburg zeman può farci poco.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Si ma se burdisso fa la cavolata insieme a stekelemburg zeman può farci poco.



infatti , quando la gente dice : la fase difensiva di zeman fa ****** , non capisce niente di calcio . La fase difensiva di zeman è complessa e richiede interpreti d'accelenza , purtroppo per lui deve accontentarsi di burdisso e co


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Eh si che la difesa sul 2-0 e sul 2-1 era piazzata bene. Dai, le squadre di Zeman non prendono meno di 50 gol all'anno.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Settembre 2012)

bmb ha scritto:


> Eh si che la difesa sul 2-0 e sul 2-1 era piazzata bene. Dai, le squadre di Zeman non prendono meno di 50 gol all'anno.



appunto , se gli schemi difensivi di zeman richiedono intelligenza tattica e molta attenzione e i giocatori a sua disposizione non hanno queste abilità calcistiche , cosa puo farci l'allenatore ?


----------



## bmb (16 Settembre 2012)

Zeman avrebbe una buona difesa solo con Baresi e Nesta.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2012)

ha preso i gol a difesa schierato, è stato un problema di concentrazione per me l'allenatore qua non ha colpe dopo quel primo tempo credevano che fosse tutto facile e hanno smesso di correre


----------



## raducioiu (16 Settembre 2012)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> appunto , se gli schemi difensivi di zeman richiedono intelligenza tattica e molta attenzione e i giocatori a sua disposizione non hanno queste abilità calcistiche , cosa puo farci l'allenatore ?


Smettere di usare quegli schemi difensivi sembrerebbe la cosa più sensata.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Settembre 2012)

POSSIAMO LOTTARE PER LO SCUDETTO - "La Roma può lottare per lo scudetto. Ha dei talenti che possono giocare un buon calcio, la squadra può affrontare tutti a prescindere dei risultati. Io a questi giocatori credo". Il tecnico boemo, nonostante il ritardo dalla vetta della classifica, si è detto sicuro del valore della propria squadra. "C'è ancora tanto e c'è tempo per recuperare - le sue parole - In questo momento la Juventus sembra la squadra più forte, ma nessuno si deve sentire tagliato fuori". Soprattutto la Roma: "Penso che tutti i giocatori e gli allenatori hanno delle ambizioni, nessuno gioca a perdere- ha concluso Zeman - Ho valutato i valori della mia rosa e sono convinto che possiamo giocare con tutti e se possiamo farlo possiamo vincere con tutti. È un po' più difficile che perdiamo con tutti".

Fonte: cds


----------



## iceman. (25 Settembre 2012)

A torino ne prendono 4


----------



## cocaprinz (25 Settembre 2012)

Hanno preso questo tavolino che non è male... alla prima apparizione subito tre gol!


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> A torino ne prendono 4



può darsi che ne prendono 4 e ne fanno 5, da questa roma ti puoi aspettare di tutto sicuramente finirà con tanti gol


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Settembre 2012)

A Torino prendono un'imbarcata storica.


----------



## Superdinho80 (25 Settembre 2012)

per me la roma di zeman può fare molto male alla juve e soprattutto ai suoi 3 centrali che sembrano tutt'altro che irresistibili quando li prendi in velocità


----------



## Andrea89 (25 Settembre 2012)

Imbarcata.I gobbi ne faranno 4.


----------



## Andrea89 (29 Settembre 2012)

Andrea89 ha scritto:


> Imbarcata.I gobbi ne faranno 4.


Sarà la terza volta in vita mia che prendo un pronostico


----------



## iceman. (29 Settembre 2012)

Sto zeman non arriva neanche ad allouin


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Settembre 2012)

che difesaccia che hanno le squadre di zeman, oggi la juve era in porta con 3 passaggi, ma non solo oggi


----------



## tamba84 (29 Settembre 2012)

o si danno una regolata o fanno un maxi flop.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Settembre 2012)

mi sbagliavo non sono da scudetto


----------



## Blu71 (29 Settembre 2012)

....brutta serata per Zeman.


----------



## Canonista (30 Settembre 2012)

Zeman non deludermi così.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Non dobbiamo confondere lo Zeman uomo con lo Zeman allenatore.
Il primo è di grande onestà, il secondo di grande mediocrità.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Settembre 2012)

ROMA - "Di chi è la colpa... Abbiamo cercato di fare la partita e non ci siamo riusciti dall'inizio. La Juventus è stata nettamente superiore per tutta la partita. Sicuramente non abbiamo fatto bene: non abbiamo nè difeso nè attaccato e siamo rimasti sempre in balia dell'avversario". È una disamina 'spietata' quella che, dai microfoni di Sky, Zdenek Zeman fa della prestazione della sua Roma contro la Juve. Ma questo gruppo romanista è compatibile con le idee di calcio di Zeman? "Secondo me sì -risponde il boemo -, il problema è trovare il filo del gioco: se non difendiamo insieme, la difesa si stacca giù e gli attaccanti salgono su nel mezzo non prendiamo nessuno. In fase offensiva se non giochiamo verticale e veloce non arriveremo mai. Lavoriamo, ma questa partita è stata molto brutta. A parte che prendere 3 gol in 7 minuti abbatte tutti...".

Tuttosport


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Settembre 2012)

Almeno noi sapevamo a che campionato andavamo incontro, questi invece avevano tante speranze (a mio avviso giustificate) di far vedere delle belle cose.
Fino ad ora sono la delusione più grande del campionato.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

La Roma è ai nostri livelli. 
Anzi, il nostro cammino fin'ora è stato migliore, anche se loro hanno già incontrato Inter e Juventus.


----------



## Superdinho80 (30 Settembre 2012)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Almeno noi sapevamo a che campionato andavamo incontro, questi invece avevano tante speranze (a mio avviso giustificate) di far vedere delle belle cose.
> Fino ad ora sono la delusione più grande del campionato.


per me non lo sono, perchè sotto sotto me lo aspettavo, speravo che zeman facesse il miracolo riuscendo a creare una squadra vincente grazie al suo gioco offensivo ma mancano gli uomini per poterlo fare


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2012)

Lo dicevo in estate che questa "Roma esotica" non era niente di che. Che non bastava andare a prendere 4-5 sudamericani per diventare una squadra da scudetto.


----------



## The Ripper (30 Settembre 2012)

La squadra può essere da prime 3 posizioni... l'allenatore è da squadretta di provincia che gioca per far divertire i tifosi, portare qualche abbonato in più e navigare nella zona medio-bassa della classifica. Niente di più.


----------



## Jino (30 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> La squadra può essere da prime 3 posizioni... l'allenatore è da squadretta di provincia che gioca per far divertire i tifosi, portare qualche abbonato in più e navigare nella zona medio-bassa della classifica. Niente di più.



Obiettivamente ti pare abbia fatto un gran mercato la Roma? Per me assolutamente no. Ha un pacchetto offensivo niente male, anche se per me Totti continua ad esser un problema più che una risorsa.
Ma hai visto che difesa hanno? Che fase difensiva? 

C'è Piris che manco in serie B giocherebbe, c'è Taddei che in versione terzino c'è l'errore dietro l'angolo, Castan mi sembra alquanto mediocre. In Italia con una difesa del genere, presa nei singoli parlo, non arrivi nelle prime posizioni.

La continuo a ritenere una squadretta esotica, non meno dello scorso anno.


----------



## MilanForever (30 Settembre 2012)

Zeman è un mediocre, un mezzo allenatore che ha indovinato una stagione ogni 10 anni. Un mediocre che usa come giustificazione della sua triste carriera Moggi e la juve senza pensare a quante magrissime figure hanno collezionato le sue squadre.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Settembre 2012)

Per la Roma ci vuole un mercato semiserio, salvando la pace di qualcuno tipo Florenzi, Destro, Osvaldo, Pjanic, De Rossi e in più ci vuole un allenatore con i controcavoli, un allenatore che dia innanzitutto una solidità a questa squadra.
Ora come ora lo spirito di questa squadra è lo stesso degli Harlem Globetrotters, in ogni accezione negativa possibile.
Zeman è un allenatore da Pescara e da Foggia(il fu Foggia di Zeman).


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Zeman è sempre stato questo. Le sue squadre sono sempre divertentissime. Ma monocorde. Zeman è un integralista, uno che andrebbe ad affrontare il Barça al Camp Nou con lo stesso atteggiamento usato in casa contro il Pescara.


----------



## Fabriman94 (30 Settembre 2012)

Difensivamente peccano parecchio, addirittura peggio della difesa dello scorso anno, lasciano libertà agli avversari come nulla fosse.


----------



## pennyhill (30 Settembre 2012)

I vari Lamela, Totti (quello di oggi 36enne), Osvaldo e Destro (quando schierati larghi) è tutta gente che con il gioco di Zeman ha poco da spartire. Anche gli stessi Pjanic, Bradley, tutti centrocampisti posizionali, come De Rossi mezz’ala, i vari Fuser, Winter, Di Francesco, ecc…tutta gente che senza palla si muoveva tantissimo. Qui Piuttosto che adeguarsi lui, sta snaturando i giocatori, per il momento sbagliando.


----------



## The P (30 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> I vari Lamela, Totti (quello di oggi 36enne), Osvaldo e Destro (quando schierati larghi) è tutta gente che con il gioco di Zeman ha poco da spartire. Anche gli stessi Pjanic, Bradley, tutti centrocampisti posizionali, come De Rossi mezz’ala, i vari Fuser, Winter, Di Francesco, ecc…tutta gente che senza palla si muoveva tantissimo. *Qui Piuttosto che adeguarsi lui, sta snaturando i giocatori, per il momento sbagliando.*



Devo concordare. E mi dispiace molto i questo. 

Sta facendo lo stesso errore di mister "feticista" Allegri


----------



## admin (30 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi, la verità è che nessun allenatore può permettersi di fare miracoli se non ha del buon materiale a disposizione.


----------



## 2515 (30 Settembre 2012)

Zeman sta facendo di peggio che non si può.

Sapete perché?
Il mercato l'hanno fatto SEGUENDO LUI. Lui ha chiesto ad esempio Destro, per poi metterlo esterno d'attacco, invece da noi porca ***** sarebbe stato l'ideale tra El shaarawy e Bojan, con lui questi due sarebbero andati a nozze nel gioco collettivo. ******** Galliani a non volerlo prendere e spendere 7 milioni per Pazzini..

Non puoi mettere tre centravanti sull'esterno. In difesa ha sempre fatto schifo, ora più che mai (il caro Nesta lo disse anni or sono che era mediocre, al contrario di Di Vaio che lo idolatrava), ed è fortunato che gli hanno preso balzaretti, che non può più essere rovinato visto che ha già un'età matura.


Perché non ci facciamo un favore a vicenda e proponiamo un doppio scambio?
A loro servono esterni e gli diamo Emanuelson e Binho. Loro ci danno Pjanic e Destro. Sapete che affare?


----------



## prebozzio (30 Settembre 2012)

Prendere Zeman è stata una *******. La piazza sarà stata anche contenta, ma mi aspettavo queste difficoltà.

Due anni fa Montella chiuse benissimo la stagione, dovevano confermarlo.


----------



## Van The Man (1 Ottobre 2012)

Beh, la scelta di Zeman è stata chiaramente di stampo populista e non ha nulla di tecnico, e si sta ritorcendo contro la dirigenza romanista


----------



## Van The Man (1 Ottobre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Prendere Zeman è stata una *******. La piazza sarà stata anche contenta, ma mi aspettavo queste difficoltà.
> 
> Due anni fa Montella chiuse benissimo la stagione, dovevano confermarlo.



Certo che sì, e gli eventi successivi spiegano molto bene la confusione nella quale brancolano gli americani (a proposito, dopo due anni non mi è ancora ben chiaro chi siano e cosa facciano costoro). Montella fu scaricato perchè si voleva un uomo totalmente estraneo all'ambiente di Roma e della Roma, e di qua la scelta di Luis Enrique, anche legittima se la si vede da quel punto di vista. E funzionale ai famosi progetti dei quali il calcio italiano si riempie la bocca. Peccato che l'asturiano non sia mai stato protetto, il progetto di cui sopra è immediatamente naufragato, e la società, per pararsi il didietro, ha scelto l'allenatore più popolare presso la tifoseria, rimangiandosi totalmente l'intendimento iniziale di prendere un elemento esterno


----------



## Lollo interista (1 Ottobre 2012)

Van The Man ha scritto:


> Beh, la scelta di Zeman è stata chiaramente di stampo populista e non ha nulla di tecnico, e si sta ritorcendo contro la dirigenza romanista




Basti


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Zeman carica la Roma: «Siamo da scudetto»

Il tecnico giallorosso: «De Rossi e Baldini dicono che non possiamo puntare al tricolore? Io non faccio passi indietro e dico che questa squadra può competere a quei livelli. Se la può giocare con tutti. Come stiamo fisicamente? Bene. Giocatori inamovibili? Non ce ne sono. Squalifica di Conte? Non commento perché non conosco le motivazioni. Atalanta? Squadra pericolosa»

Zeman carica la Roma: «Siamo da scudetto»


----------



## iceman. (6 Ottobre 2012)

Si certo, puntare allo scudetto e prenderne ogni domenica 3 dal bologna, 4 dalla juve...


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si certo, puntare allo scudetto e prenderne ogni domenica 3 dal bologna, 4 dalla juve...



Zeman sa bene di non avere una squadra da scudetto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Ottobre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Si certo, puntare allo scudetto e prenderne ogni domenica 3 dal bologna, 4 dalla juve...


Sono dichiarazioni di facciata, sa bene anche lui che non è cosi, ma alla Roma in questo momento serve entusiasmo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (6 Ottobre 2012)

2515 ha scritto:


> Zeman sta facendo di peggio che non si può.
> 
> Sapete perché?
> Il mercato l'hanno fatto SEGUENDO LUI. Lui ha chiesto ad esempio Destro, per poi metterlo esterno d'attacco, invece da noi porca ***** sarebbe stato l'ideale tra El shaarawy e Bojan, con lui questi due sarebbero andati a nozze nel gioco collettivo. ******** Galliani a non volerlo prendere e spendere 7 milioni per Pazzini..
> ...



preferisco robinho che destro e l'ho detto anche qualche mese fa, destro è un buon giocatore ma non quel fenomeno che si vuole far credere, per carità può migliorare ma non mi sembra nulla di che, emanuelson per pjanic magari, ci aggiungo anche 7 mln per prendermelo


----------



## Blu71 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Pallotta carica la Roma: «Scudetto entro 5 anni»

Il presidente americano della Roma, James Pallotta: «Quando nove anni fa con gli altri soci abbiamo comprato i Celtics l'obiettivo era vincere un titolo entro i primi cinque anni e ci siamo riusciti. Con la Roma vorrei fare la stessa cosa e riportare la squadra al livello che le compete»

Pallotta carica la Roma: «Scudetto entro 5 anni»


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (6 Ottobre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pallotta carica la Roma: «Scudetto entro 5 anni»
> 
> Il presidente americano della Roma, James Pallotta: «Quando nove anni fa con gli altri soci abbiamo comprato i Celtics l'obiettivo era vincere un titolo entro i primi cinque anni e ci siamo riusciti. Con la Roma vorrei fare la stessa cosa e riportare la squadra al livello che le compete»
> 
> Pallotta carica la Roma: «Scudetto entro 5 anni»


Ma lo stadio glielo costruiscono?


----------



## panormus (6 Ottobre 2012)

Dategli il real o il barca e zeman diventa un grande...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2012)

è sempre un piacere vedere la Roma...oggi Totti ha fatto un partitone, solo il gol gli è mancato


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è sempre un piacere vedere la Roma...oggi Totti ha fatto un partitone, solo il gol gli è mancato



Stavo pensando alla stessa cosa, incredibile come riesca a giocare ad alti ritmi nonostante l'età.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando alla stessa cosa, incredibile come riesca a giocare ad alti ritmi nonostante l'età.



quando è in forma è uno dei più forti al Mondo...oggi ha corso pure tantissimo, l'assist a Lamela vale più di 1 gol
poi ha una visione di gioco pazzesca...per me è superiore pure a Ronaldinho su questo aspetto


----------



## Darren Marshall (7 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quando è in forma è uno dei più forti al Mondo...oggi ha corso pure tantissimo, l'assist a Lamela vale più di 1 gol
> poi ha una visione di gioco pazzesca...per me è superiore pure a Ronaldinho su questo aspetto



Per quanto non mi stia simpatico devo ammettere che è tra i migliori calciatori della storia del calcio italiano.


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Ottobre 2012)

Partita divertente,con una Roma molto fortunata.L'Atalanta ha sprecato moltissimo!


----------



## vota DC (7 Ottobre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è sempre un piacere vedere la Roma...oggi Totti ha fatto un partitone, solo il gol gli è mancato



I centrocampisti della Roma sono dei ladri egoisti.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> I centrocampisti della Roma sono dei ladri egoisti.



Totti tutto solo in area e Lamela che fa un tiraccio...Florenzi mi piace tantissimo che oggi si è preso pure una bella Standing Ovation


----------



## Blu71 (20 Ottobre 2012)

Zeman: «De Rossi? Contento abbia reagito»

Il tecnico giallorosso: «Su Daniele e Osvaldo non mi rimangio quello che ho detto: dai big pretendo di più ma sono contento che i giocatori hanno reagito e fatto buone prestazioni in Nazionale»

ROMA - «Osvaldo e De Rossi? Ho detto quello che ho detto dopo la partita con l'Atalanta e non me lo rimangio ma sono contento delle reazioni che hanno avuto in Nazionale. Chiarimento? Non abbiamo parlato. Equivoci? De Rossi vuole stare a Roma. Il fatto è che pretendo qualcosa di più dai giocatori importanti». Lo ha detto Zdenek Zeman, allenatore della Roma, alla vigilia della sfida in casa del Genoa. «De Rossi si adatta nella Roma? In Nazionale ha fatto due gol inserendosi da dietro: è quello che gli chiedo di fare anche con noi».

GENOA - «Partita della svolta? Mi aspetto risposte positive. Sono fiducioso, spero che la squadra abbia la voglia di imporsi e di fare la partita. Risultato negativo? Non credo influirebbe sulle nostre ambizioni. Anche la Juve l'anno scorso aveva un grande distacco dal Milan e poi ha recuperato».

PJANIC - «Pjanic? Non è l'ideale per fare il mediano. In Nazionale lo fa ma giocare 7 partite o 40 partite l'anno fa differenza. Ha altre qualità e cerchiamo di sfruttarle».

CASTAN OK - «Castan non al meglio? Abbiamo Romagnoli che ha buone qualità ma Castan ha preso solo un pestone ed è recuperato. Dodò? Si allena con più continuità ma non è ancora al top».

DESTRO E BURDISSO KO - Mattia Destro, Nicolas Burdisso e Dodò non sono stati convocati da Zdenek Zeman per la trasferta di Genova contro i rossoblu. Destro è alle prese con un risentimento muscolare mentre Burdisso lamenta problemi alla schiena. A sorpresa l'esclusione di Dodò che si era allenato con la squadra per tutta la settimana.

Cds


----------



## Jino (20 Ottobre 2012)

La Roma esotica. Il giorno che prenderanno un allenatore che sappia dare un minimo di solidità, elemento fondamentale per vincere in Italia, e compreranno giocatori veri e non fumosi allora potranno dire la loro in questo campionato.

Altrimenti rimarrà la classica squadra vista pure lo scorso anno, tra alti e bassi.


----------



## Blu71 (14 Novembre 2012)

Roma, la strana difesa di Zeman

Nei momenti difficili di Luis Enrique la società si era schierata al suo fianco. I posizionamenti nei confronti del boemo, invece, non sono mai stati così netti. Anzi.

ROMA - E’ difficile non distribuire le responsabilità tra gli uomini del management di Trigoria in un momento come questo. La Roma da due stagioni vaga in una posizione di classifica che non lascia illusioni ai tifosi, inizialmente ammaliati dall’arrivo della proprietà americana. Oggi quell’apertura di credito è quasi esaurita. Anche l’effetto Zeman sembra essersi evaporato: sono sensibilmente calate le presenze allo stadio rispetto alle prime giornate. La gente si interroga sulla scelta degli allenatori, da Luis Enrique a Zeman, sulle due campagne acquisti. La prima praticamente rinnegata con le cessioni dagli stessi dirigenti. Che hanno smontato la Roma regalando Juan, Pizarro, Simplicio, Greco, Rosi, in alcuni casi con tanto di incentivo all’esodo. E Borriello è andato a giocare al Genoa con più di metà dell’ingaggio pagato dalla società giallorossa. Al posto degli esodati, in estate, sono arrivati soprattutto giovani, che nei migliori dei casi hanno bisogno di tempo per poter dimostrare di essere da Roma. Ma gli errori non finiscono qui.

Oggi Zeman - anche lui ha le sue responsabilità - è di fatto un allenatore sfiduciato. Nei momenti difficili di Luis Enrique la società si era schierata al suo fianco. Addirittura con vigore, quando Baldini annunciò il rinnovo del contratto dello spagnolo dopo l’ennesima debacle a Firenze. I posizionamenti nei confronti di Zeman non sono mai stati così netti. Anzi. Qualche settimana fa Sabatini, in un’intervista alla televisione di famiglia, ha tenuto a precisare che tutte le scelte di mercato sono state condivise con l’allenatore. Il boemo andrà avanti, se non ci saranno altri clamorosi rovesci. E già la partita col Torino sarà un esame. Ma la sua seconda avventura in giallorosso sembra già segnata.

Cds


----------



## iceman. (14 Novembre 2012)

Rotfl che fail.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

"Oggi la squadra ha disputato una buona partita. Nel primo tempo eravamo lenti ma nella ripresa abbiamo provato a vincere e ce l'abbiamo fatta. probabilmente stavamo meglio sotto il profilo della condizione fisica.". Così Zdenek Zeman, ai microfoni di Sky Sport, dopo la vittoria della Roma a Siena. "Abbiamo giocato meglio rispetto alla trasferta di Pescara, dobbiamo trovare concentrazione e continuità", ha proseguito il tecnico giallorosso, che ha poi parlato di alcuni singoli: "Pjanic? Ha fatto bene, non è abituato all'area di rigore ma si è adattato molto bene. La prestazione di Tachtsidis è buona, a me soddisfa per il suo lavoro, anche in fase di interdizione. Totti? Non lo scopro io ora e ha qualità elevatissima. Il rientro di De Rossi? Torna anche Lamela, ma non so valutare una settimana prima se saranno utilizzati".


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Ha meritato,sofferto poco,ma creato relativamente poco,cioe' ha fatto i 3 gol e basta,ovviamente non è poco,ma ha ribaltato il uso modo di giocare,aldila della pochezza delle ultime 3 compagini affrontate!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Ha meritato,sofferto poco,ma creato relativamente poco,cioe' ha fatto i 3 gol e basta,ovviamente non è poco,ma ha ribaltato il uso modo di giocare,aldila della pochezza delle ultime 3 compagini affrontate!



Prima di Natale dobbiamo giocare noi con la Roma......


----------



## Andreas89 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Prima di Natale dobbiamo giocare noi con la Roma......



Li possiamo mettere in difficolta',altroche'!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Dicembre 2012)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Li possiamo mettere in difficolta',altroche'!



.....dobbiamo batterli per scalare posizioni.


----------



## Blu71 (9 Dicembre 2012)

Zeman: «Vogliamo stare su e riprendere quelli che abbiamo davanti. Dove possiamo arrivare? È una questione di convinzione. Totti? Per noi è sempre un riferimento importante. La squadra sa bene che quando lo cerca lo trova, poi ci pensa lui»

Cds


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Dicembre 2012)

C'è da dire che anche Zeman,ieri in conferenza,ha detto che la Viola gli ha lasciato molto campo,favorendo il gioco offensivo della Roma.Infatti è stata una partita piacevole,a ritmi elevati,ma le difesa.......


un disastro!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (9 Dicembre 2012)

Gli sta girando bene per ora, dal derby ne hanno vinte 4/4.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2012)

Zdenek Zeman ai microfoni di Sky Sport: "Il primo tempo eravamo molto propositivi, il Milan è pur sempre il Milan e ci ha messo in difficoltà quando eravamo in 10. Forse potevamo gestire di più la partita ma non ne siamo capaci. Oggi centrocampo migliore? Lo avete detto anche contro la Fiorentina... Abbiamo pressato alti e siamo ripartiti, mentre nel secondo tempo ci siamo aschiacciati troppo. De Rossi? Ha fatto una grande partita nel primo tempo e poi è calato, ha fatto anche un assist per Lamela e delle cose grandissime. Fa il suo lavoro. Cerco di mettere chi mi dà più sicurezza. Florenzi fuori? Ho scelto quei tre perché Bradley e Daniele sono più di rittura e siamo riusciti a bloccare il Milan e a costringerlo alla palla lunga. Sul rigore loro c'è il fuorigioco di Pazzini. Zago assistente per la difesa? Non mi risulta, la fase la farò sempre io e mi verrà ad aiutare per farmi capire meglio. Le mie scelte? Siamo 24, utilizzo quelli che in settimane mi danno sicurezze. Dov'è il problema politico? A Milano e Torini hanno più importanza, a qualcuno si danno e a qualcuno no i gol regolari. E' normale che soffi il vento del nord, vincendo acquiseremmo anche noi maggiore peso. Io faccio calcio, mi piace fare calcio e sono contento di farlo a Roma".


----------



## Frikez (22 Dicembre 2012)

_Io faccio calcio, mi piace fare calcio _


----------



## The P (23 Dicembre 2012)

Frikez ha scritto:


> _Io faccio calcio, mi piace fare calcio _


----------



## Brain84 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Stranamente Zeman è cambiato..la difesa della Roma adesso è molto più accorta e tutti i reparti girano bene. La Roma poi tecnicamente ha una rosa da prime 3 posizioni e Zeman è un maestro del calcio spettacolo. Una goduria vederla giocare


----------



## admin (23 Dicembre 2012)

Padre che abbiano ingaggiato Zago che si occuperà di curare la fase difensiva


----------



## vota DC (23 Dicembre 2012)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Stranamente Zeman è cambiato..la difesa della Roma adesso è molto più accorta e tutti i reparti girano bene. La Roma poi tecnicamente ha una rosa da prime 3 posizioni e Zeman è un maestro del calcio spettacolo. Una goduria vederla giocare



Giusto in tempo per la partita contro chi ha sconfitto la Juventus, prima no, nonostante il portiere ufficiale non fosse infortunato.


----------



## Andreas89 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Vedremo come si comportera' nelle prossime 2 trasferte di Napoli e Catania.


----------



## Harvey (23 Dicembre 2012)

Per lo stile di gioco dei partenopei sono sicuro che a Napoli ci lasciano le penne...


----------



## Jino (23 Dicembre 2012)

La Roma è una squadretta ragazzi, ieri ho visto fare degli abomini dalla linea difensiva. Il punto è che ieri sera ci siamo messi a 90, abbiamo fatto quello che ogni squadra non deve mai fare contro la Roma, ossia farli ripartire e metterli in condizione di 1 contro 1.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Dicembre 2012)

se li lasci giocare sono fortissimi...se li attacchi mostrano limiti difensivi molto evidenti!


----------



## tamba84 (23 Dicembre 2012)

domanda, la roma ieri c ha massacrato, ma se el 92 faceva l'1-1??

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Jino ha scritto:


> La Roma è una squadretta ragazzi, ieri ho visto fare degli abomini dalla linea difensiva. Il punto è che ieri sera ci siamo messi a 90, abbiamo fatto quello che ogni squadra non deve mai fare contro la Roma, ossia farli ripartire e metterli in condizione di 1 contro 1.



squadretta proprio no,ma le squadre di zeman non brillano in difesa


----------



## hiei87 (23 Dicembre 2012)

Dopo il Milan quest anno è la squadra che mi sta più simpatica in serie A. e quella che vedo giocare più volentieri....Purtroppo ha dei limiti oggettivi che credo non la faranno andare ltre il 4°-5° posto....
Squadra da grandi alti, ma anche clamorosi bassi....


----------



## Djici (23 Dicembre 2012)

anche mio figlio che non ha ancora 2 anni sa che contro le squadre di zeman non devi giocare una partita d'attaco.

se eravamo piu bassi ad aspettarli sarebbe finita con un 2-0 per noi.
certo che poi anche se giochi piu basso e fai contropiede se non c'e nemmeno mezzo giocatore che prova a prendere una palla di testa su palla inattiva diventa quasi impossibile fare un risultato interessante


----------



## DexMorgan (23 Dicembre 2012)

Giocano a calcio, un bel calcio, ma non li reputo superiori a noi, nonostante la prova di ieri sera. 
Gli abbiamo regalato 4 goal così, con Amelia che poi non ha dovuto fare una parata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Dicembre 2012)

confermano di essere una bella squadra che gioca un bellissimo calcio
poi con Totti in forma è sempre più facile giocare


----------



## Brain84 (23 Dicembre 2012)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Giusto in tempo per la partita contro chi ha sconfitto la Juventus, prima no, nonostante il portiere ufficiale non fosse infortunato.



Se vai indietro di pagina, io ho sempre parlato bene di Zeman e della Roma che ho sempre apprezzato molto come squadra


----------



## Jino (24 Dicembre 2012)

tamba84 ha scritto:


> domanda, la roma ieri c ha massacrato, ma se el 92 faceva l'1-1??
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Si perdeva anche con il gol di Elsha. Per il semplice fatto che ieri sera erano tutti con la testa in ferie ed in campo erano messi malissimo.


----------



## MaggieCloun (24 Dicembre 2012)

sono curiosa di vedere se a febbraio/ marzo anche la roma avrà un calo, con zeman in panchina nelle squadre che ha allenato e sempre successo.


----------



## The P (24 Dicembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Si perdeva anche con il gol di Elsha. Per il semplice fatto che ieri sera erano tutti con la testa in ferie *ed in campo erano messi malissimo*.



Sopratutto.

Senza capo ne coda davvero. Un utente a caso di MW li avrebbe tranquillamente schierati in quel modo, senza corso a coverciano.


----------



## Jaqen (24 Dicembre 2012)

Bõjäñ 22 ¬™;85641 ha scritto:


> sono curiosa di vedere se a febbraio/ marzo anche la roma avrà un calo, con zeman in panchina nelle squadre che ha allenato e sempre successo.


Falsissimo. L'anno scorso il Pescara ha fatto una seconda parte di campionato fantastica.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Zeman al capolinea?


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zeman al capolinea?



MI sorprenderebbe il contrario.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (1 Febbraio 2013)

Zeman mi è simpatico e non vi nascondo che per me se allenasse il Milan farebbe bene; col nostro tridente faremmo un gol piu degli avversari sempre.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Zeman ha dichiarato dopo la sconfitta con il Cagliari: "Questa serata non è la certificazione di una stagione sbagliata, in passato abbiamo giocato anche delle buone partite e invece oggi no. C'è stata tanta volontà, ma anche tanta confusione. Possiamo recriminare qualcosa su due rigori, ma non sarebbe cambiato nulla perché il Cagliari ha vinto con pieno merito. Nervosismo causato dalle mie parole? Non credo, abbiamo sbagliato tanto. Dimissioni? Per una partita no, bisogna lavorare tanto. Non mi dimetto perché credo nel mio lavoro e ritengo che la squadra possa migliorare e recuperare in classifica. Goiocoechea? Ha commesso un grosso errore. Stekelenburg? Si è messo a disposizione. Arrivederci".


----------

